# Anybody ride Montebello?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I finally went back there today.

Still steep! Anybody go there??

fc


----------



## goride (Oct 19, 2003)

Last time I rode Montebello, my car got broken into parked by the side of the road overlooking the reservoir.
Bad memories riding up there.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I ride it sometimes when I want a relatively easy local climb. The view from the top is excellent.

Be careful on the descent, especially when its wet. The road can be slick. I've heard of people crashing on the way down and getting seriously injured. The middle section around the school often has mud on the road.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Was up there today (Sun). Aside from the ride there straight into a brutal headwind, the conditions on the climb were pretty nice. The tailwind all the way back home made it worth the effort.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That was my weekly climb during the summer month, as I had enough daylight after work. The lower part is brutal, if you don't pace your self. You get a momentary reprieve before steadily climbing. The very end sucks as you have a small wall until you get to the turn around point. I think it's a very nice climb but the descent doesn't remunerate the ascent. 

I've ridden across to Page Mill Road. Don't do that. It's a PITA on road tires, even with my 23mm. You can use the very first slope up to the first hair pin to do do intervals. Watch your speed on the way down, as you DO NOT want to run the stop sign.

C.


----------



## 417477 (Aug 23, 2011)

I road Montebello a few weeks ago. Its a nice climb and would do it more but being I'm in Santa Clara its a pain to get to on a weekly basis.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Up and over is a blast with CX or gravel tires mounted up. Take the Bella Vista trail and loop back past the Page Mill parking lot and eventually the Canyon Trail. Or just keep going, maybe do Russian Ridge, and ultimately come back down Alpine and blast back down foothill back to the start.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I may try Montebello on SB Sunday to get as far away from the stadium crazies as possible. I usually avoid the pavement climb as its but as fun as going up the dirt road in the canyon. But since I've not been riding a lot lately with the recent storms, Montebello is a good conditioning climb then you get the decent down Bella Vista and the Canyon Trail. It's 10 miles to the base from my house in Santa Clara, so that is the perfect warm-up before starting the climb.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goride said:


> Last time I rode Montebello, my car got broken into parked by the side of the road overlooking the reservoir.
> Bad memories riding up there.


That was your fault for taking the Bentley. I think it's safe now with so many cars on the side. I don't park in the lot though where they charge crazy money.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rcb78 said:


> Up and over is a blast with CX or gravel tires mounted up. Take the Bella Vista trail and loop back past the Page Mill parking lot and eventually the Canyon Trail. Or just keep going, maybe do Russian Ridge, and ultimately come back down Alpine and blast back down foothill back to the start.


Heck ya!! I go up and over Fremont Older sometimes to get there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

4Crawler said:


> I may try Montebello on SB Sunday to get as far away from the stadium crazies as possible. I usually avoid the pavement climb as its but as fun as going up the dirt road in the canyon. But since I've not been riding a lot lately with the recent storms, Montebello is a good conditioning climb then you get the decent down Bella Vista and the Canyon Trail. It's 10 miles to the base from my house in Santa Clara, so that is the perfect warm-up before starting the climb.


Ahem, we'll all be at Mt. Hamilton Superbowl ride... 

Don't be antisocial.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

4Crawler said:


> I may try Montebello on SB Sunday to get as far away from the stadium crazies as possible. I usually avoid the pavement climb as its but as fun as going up the dirt road in the canyon. But since I've not been riding a lot lately with the recent storms, Montebello is a good conditioning climb then you get the decent down Bella Vista and the Canyon Trail. It's 10 miles to the base from my house in Santa Clara, so that is the perfect warm-up before starting the climb.





francois said:


> Ahem, we'll all be at Mt. Hamilton Superbowl ride...
> 
> Don't be antisocial.


I know. He should be more social. I stopped frame pumping n00bs like in 2012. He should bring beer.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

francois said:


> Ahem, we'll all be at Mt. Hamilton Superbowl ride...
> 
> Don't be antisocial.


Don't think I had a Mt. Hamilton ride in my legs yet as this was only my 3rd decent ride since Nov. But did make it up Montebello on Sunday and it was perfect conditions. Over the top, down Bella Vista and the Canyon Trail. Nice thing was there was almost no traffic on the roads with everyone inside watching the game.


----------



## Mik8 (Feb 23, 2016)

4Crawler said:


> Nice thing was there was almost no traffic on the roads with everyone inside watching the game.


I rode up right before kickoff. Up to that point, there was a bunch of traffic - I assume last minute folks headed up for a SB party. (At Ridge?)
They were in a hurry and I was a little nervous. Anyway, by the time the fighter jets flew over the traffic subsided.

Anyone finding silt or something on their tires? I think the week after SB I was on Montebello and sliding all over the place (roads were dry). I almost flew off a couple turns and thought my brakes were going out.
I took my bike to the shop and they said they thought silt was getting on the roads from streams after drying and spread by vehicles or wind.
!#[email protected]!
We cleaned them and I returned with not much improvement though I was so unnerved that I was holding back. 2/27 seemed better and I picked up speed but not at full throttle like I usually prefer.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Mik8 said:


> I rode up right before kickoff. Up to that point, there was a bunch of traffic - I assume last minute folks headed up for a SB party. (At Ridge?)
> They were in a hurry and I was a little nervous. Anyway, by the time the fighter jets flew over the traffic subsided.
> 
> Anyone finding silt or something on their tires? I think the week after SB I was on Montebello and sliding all over the place (roads were dry). I almost flew off a couple turns and thought my brakes were going out.
> ...


Yes, that can be a dicey descent either when wet after a rain or when the mud on the road dries out. I always come down the Canyon Road so haven't descended Montebello in a few years now. With discs on my cross bike, I don't run into braking issues like that anymore.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There's often dirt on Montebello in the winter. The lower section below peacock rd takes a long time to dry and can be very slick. Be careful on the descent. 

Disc brakes aren't going to help traction problems between tire and road.


----------

